# Needed Android Project Ideas Urgently



## iamharish15 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've started programming in Android SDK for the last few days and I want to submit an Android project as the major project in my college. So I need help regarding new ideas for the project. I am just a beginner in Android programming so I would also want more help ...
So, can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, you can search on ideas like these for your android project here:

Weather Monitor application
Basic Questionnaire Game
Basic screensavers (like Electric sheep )
Snake game


----------



## masterkd (Apr 10, 2012)

Use google for ideas..once use start working on something let me know..will try my best to help you!!

*However you've posted the same thing before..why repeat post??*


----------



## webgenius (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some ideas:
1) RSS reader
2) App to retrieve latest sport updates based on user preferences
3) Scheduled SMS/MMS trigger
4) App to display real time stock quotes


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

webgenius said:


> App to retrieve latest sport updates *based on user preferences*



I couldn't get what you mean by user preferences...
Is that choose only one sport or some seasonal sport only (like IPL) ?


----------



## webgenius (Apr 11, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> I couldn't get what you mean by user preferences...
> Is that choose only one sport or some seasonal sport only (like IPL) ?



If the user is interested only in Tennis, he should be able to set the preferred sport updates via checkboxes in preferences menu.
You'll be able to parse the XML/RSS feed updates provided my multiple sites to display the updates.


----------



## syed2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

You need to go through various process such as application framework to know how does it work., Integrated browser and GSM Telephony etc.


----------



## aadee.kukani (Sep 19, 2012)

This application will enable tracking one's positions constantly and save them on a well secured webpage. That way one can later go back to a specific day and find out where he/she was or view the pictures he/she took that day and follow the street where he/she took them. You could add text to certain time stamps or locations and keep a "log" of your life.


Now this is something i want to create. but i have a doubt in this. Different Rooms in the Same Building must be considered as distinct locations. Now how do i go about tracking the User's position? Can anyone suggest the possible ways for tracking Locations? Please.. Help needed ASAP!!!


----------



## masterkd (Sep 23, 2012)

^go through geolocation apis..you need in depth understanding for this app!!


----------

